# Construction Work in Portugal



## sarahhd (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there, 
I guess the question I pose is 'Is there any construction work in Portugal?' My husband is a very experienced plasterer and we have made the decision to implement a life change, life is too short to be in the same place forever, we need to see more of this great world of ours and are open to a challenge. So if we knew where we'd be sure he'd pick up some work we'd take a leap of faith!!
My hubby is a good all rounder and wouldn't have a problem doing property maintenance work, tiling, painting and gardening, do you think we'd have success finding work and if so any advice on a good website to be looking at would be welcome. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There is always work - but the biggest worry would be, at what rate? Plenty of Angolan, Mozambican, Ukranian, Brazilian, Romanian and Portuguese tradesmen are available to do those jobs for very little money. They all speak Portuguese natively or learn within a few months. Your husband wouldn't earn a fraction of what he could earn in Ireland or France for that matter - many Portuguese go to France to find work and return just for a summer holiday) but if that's no problem then Portugal is a great place to live.


----------

